# What we need is a good old Model Reveal - B. Widow or G. Lantern!



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

I know TF is just about here... but, whip 'em out now!

That will help purge the Moebius uni-mind of the recent drama-trauma and pump in some fresh pine-tree smell! :thumbsup:












Geoff


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Im ready..Im ready...Im ready...(in my best Spongebob voice)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It's got that new thread smell!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

One or the other, very soon!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> One or the other, very soon!


Awesome sauce (that' my attempt to be hip like my teenage kids)! :drunk:











We need a fix of pure styrene.. and Frank's the man! :dude:

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeek, Geoff...tell me that's not part of your everyday wardrobe! :freak:


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

deadmanincfan said:


> Yeek, Geoff...tell me that's not part of your everyday wardrobe! :freak:


Nah.. those are just my "Sunday go to meet'n'" duds. :thumbsup:

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh, that's okay then...


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> One or the other, very soon!


Well Frank?

Are you waiting for TF? Or, something else?


Regards,

Geoff


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Were waiting till you tell us where you got that Zoot suit!  just needs a feather in the hat about two feet long, and a watch chain and fob about 3 feet. I want mine in bright green!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

geoffdude said:


> Well Frank?
> 
> Are you waiting for TF? Or, something else?
> 
> ...


Well, seeing as how GL hasn't been announced yet. And Marvel hasn't approved a publicity shot of the BW yet. I guess it will take more than a couple of days to get something up. But something is coming. How about a test shot image of the Bat Pod instead?


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Well, seeing as how GL hasn't been announced yet. And Marvel hasn't approved a publicity shot of the BW yet. I guess it will take more than a couple of days to get something up. But something is coming. How about a test shot image of the Bat Pod instead?


*OK... "Bat Pod" it is then.*

And since everyone is tired of my Zoot Suit, I'll change back into my work uniform. 










I model Halloween costumes... I'm not a Green Lantern you sillys. :wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

How can anyone tire of Zoot Suits? The Fashion industries greatest, yet widely unappreciated, contribution to mens wear.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Bat-pod pics, YES!!!

B


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Had to be partially blacked out, but this is the Bat Pod. Not finished, a few more pieces to add to it. Will show an image of it complete soon...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That's nice!

Sean


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

VERY cool Frank! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice! Thanks Frank. With Batman 3 starting soon we may even get some cool Bat fig models too huh? (maybe..)

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool!

I get the feeling that we're seeing a censored SAS photo from WWII with the blacked out areas.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Paulbo said:


> Very cool!
> 
> I get the feeling that we're seeing a censored SAS photo from WWII with the blacked out areas.


Or a crime scene photo with mounds of drugs and cash spread out upon the table. :freak:


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for the pic, Frank! So looking forward to this kit!!!

B


----------

